# Computer Depth Review Courses



## mia1515 (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone know of any good computer depth review courses? Online would be best. I haven't been able to find any now that the format of the exam has changed. Everyone seems to just be offering the power course.


----------



## guld0017 (Aug 26, 2009)

I looked quite a bit as well but did not find anything. I did talk with someone from PPI and was told that the computer exam is usually taken by less than 10% of the Electrical group. I'm going to be taking the Computer test for the second time this fall and hope it is my last. I made the mistake of taking the Power test 3 times since there were so many courses for it but failing all of those attempts.

There are a couple posts with some materials that others have used to take the exam and pass. Search for the PE computer preparation.


----------



## Leverage (Aug 26, 2009)

For the electrical/computer exam order the sample exam from NCEES. I went through this book a few times and was able to organize/collect/tab the references for the exam. The sample exam book is good preparationfor the exam.


----------



## harvey (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone interested in forming study group for computer depth &gt; If so, please email at [email protected] or 916-548-5297. Thank you.


----------



## rosseria23 (Oct 7, 2009)

Will this link help?

http://www.ee.washington.edu/academic/grad...qual/depth.html


----------

